# Is the Sunshine Coast as bad as I have heard?



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, 
We are looking to move from Devon uk to the Sunshine Coast, we have a trip organised for next year staying in Buderim to look at property schooling ect.

However, after reading some reviews im worried its not for us afterall.
We are looking for a more relaxed lifestyle where people are friendly, inviting and sociable, like ourselves, but i have read that people are miserable, cold and rude. Is this true? Is it more for the older, retiring couples?If this is the case, where do you recommend? My wife and i are in our late 20's and have 2 kids under 3years old. I am a bricklayer and wife is a beaty theropist teacher. We are active and an outdoor family.

Hope you can help, it was virtually set in stone that ths Sunshine Coast was for us but now it feels we are lost and need some good honest advice.

thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Johnbarnes

wherever you heard all this isnt true, I am not in AU as yet but I have never heard such thing about queensland/sunshine coast.

I have heard such things about Sydney but IMHO its you who bring the best or the worst in people. Dont worry too much.. let someone else add in their opinion as well.

cheers
anj


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> HI Johnbarnes
> 
> wherever you heard all this isnt true, I am not in AU as yet but I have never heard such thing about queensland/sunshine coast.
> 
> ...


That's a rather sweeping statement about Sydney or anywhere else for that matter. I've lived here for a long time and not found that to be true. Ofourse, you will get some people like that where ever you live.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Aussiejock,

I mean no offense but I was stating what I heard from people. But again, people's mentality is, if someone minds his own business, they call him a meanie, if he pokes his nose too much in what u doin, they still call u a meanie.. people complain at everything and anything 

Its about what makes one comfortable.. 

I apologise if at all it hurt anyones sentiments over a place they been living at 

cheers
a


----------



## harri (Apr 2, 2009)

*sunshine coast*



johnbarnes82 said:


> Hi,
> We are looking to move from Devon uk to the Sunshine Coast, we have a trip organised for next year staying in Buderim to look at property schooling ect.
> 
> However, after reading some reviews im worried its not for us afterall.
> ...


Hi there,

I would just like to state, that the thing you need to remember is that we are all individuals. We have been here 6 years and live on the Gold Coast ,we go upto the sunshine coast and love it, but i would not live there. What is important is that you do what you are comfortable with. Just because its not right for some does not mean it wont suite you, go visit ,have a look, make up your own mind.
Most off all dont take to much on board to what people say about places here, some love it ,others want to get a plane and go back to uk.


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

we may well change our itinery for our trip next year, we are going for 3 weeks so maybe spend a week in the Gold coast too.

Hopefuly 3 weeks is going to enough time to get a feel for the lifestyle.

Thanks again


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> we may well change our itinery for our trip next year, we are going for 3 weeks so maybe spend a week in the Gold coast too.
> 
> ...


Hi johnbarnes 82!

I personally wouldn't live in the Sunshine Coast either - it's just a huge glorified holiday resort which is expensive and they have a severe lack of jobs right now. If you want to live at this end of QLD then Brisbane is your best shot. The Gold Coast could be a bit 'plastic' for you but i highly recommend you check it out, along with the SUnshine Coast.

Good luck.


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi john
we have lived in brisbane the last 3 months and now moved to caloundra to moffat beach and i think it is fab. i have been home sick for my family for the past few months and very unsettled in brisbane, and this is defintely the happiest i have been. we are 30 and have a 2 and half year old girl, there are parks every wehre and so far i think it is much much more friendly than brisbane, it is very easy going. we lived inteh gold coast years ago when back packing and drinking all the time, but i would not like it with a child. we have not been out for beer here yet, we go out in bribane but they say is is good here in the rsl in kings beach. also there are so many english here it is unbeliveble. we are irish. oh and also i met and english lad and the first sunday of every month is drinks barbeque all day long in moffat beach park, it is for all expats to get together. it is moslty english.
budderim is not far from here
give me an email if you need to know any more, just finding my way about now. we are here 2 and half weeks now.

We are looking to move from Devon uk to the Sunshine Coast, we have a trip organised for next year staying in Buderim to look at property schooling ect.

However, after reading some reviews im worried its not for us afterall.
We are looking for a more relaxed lifestyle where people are friendly, inviting and sociable, like ourselves, but i have read that people are miserable, cold and rude. Is this true? Is it more for the older, retiring couples?If this is the case, where do you recommend? My wife and i are in our late 20's and have 2 kids under 3years old. I am a bricklayer and wife is a beaty theropist teacher. We are active and an outdoor family.

Hope you can help, it was virtually set in stone that ths Sunshine Coast was for us but now it feels we are lost and need some good honest advice.

thanks again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,
As someone said previous do not take other peoples opinion as gospel! Find a base, then have a look around, drive all day if you have to, get out the car go and have a coffee and get a feel for the different places, you will know when you find the right area. Buderim is a lovely place, the Sunshine coast isa tourist area that would be my only concern for your employment (as mainly based on tourist trade).
Gold Coast maybe better for your trade as lots of new build there, but as said previous arrive and just drive around the different areas and suburbs and choose for yourself (not earsay!)
Check out ourbrisbane.com | Guide for Brisbane events, dining, real estate, TV, travel, hotels + more will give you some good information.
Hope all goes well


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Hi,
> We are looking to move from Devon uk to the Sunshine Coast, we have a trip organised for next year staying in Buderim to look at property schooling ect.
> 
> However, after reading some reviews im worried its not for us afterall.
> ...


Look.... They are a little more "*******" up there but IMHO extremely hospitable. You must remember that when in ROME etc etc - If you come with the "typical" brits abroad attitude the Ozzies will despise you (and rightly so) - If you are interested in OZ they will love ya.

Its all about attitude...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Look.... They are a little more "*******" up there but IMHO extremely hospitable. You must remember that when in ROME etc etc - If you come with the "typical" brits abroad attitude the Ozzies will despise you (and rightly so) - If you are interested in OZ they will love ya.
> 
> Its all about attitude...


So true that Halo :clap2:


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Halo said:


> Look.... They are a little more "*******" up there but IMHO extremely hospitable. You must remember that when in ROME etc etc - If you come with the "typical" brits abroad attitude the Ozzies will despise you (and rightly so) - If you are interested in OZ they will love ya.
> 
> Its all about attitude...


Thanks for such a great comment/statement whatever you want to call it, your right!! my cousin who lives in carindale always tells me the same thing. Can't wait to get to brissie and give it my best shot :clap2:


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

ellisa said:


> Thanks for such a great comment/statement whatever you want to call it, your right!! my cousin who lives in carindale always tells me the same thing. Can't wait to get to brissie and give it my best shot :clap2:


Good luck with that - you certainly have the right attitude for it.


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

hi im irish guy waitn on visa for oz with my wife and just wondering how long you had to wait on visa


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

richie colton said:


> hi im irish guy waitn on visa for oz with my wife and just wondering how long you had to wait on visa


Q: What are you doing in South Africa?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Halo said:


> Q: What are you doing in South Africa?


Is that a rhetorical question? 

I think his wtb is South African - i think.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?
> 
> I think his wtb is South African - i think.


A little..... :clap2:


----------



## pauline888 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Living in Australia*

Hello there. I currently live in Australia. I moved here from Canada in 1981. Well I came on a working holiday, met my husband and the rest is history!. I think when you move to a new country it is best to take it slowly if you can. Get settled somewhere and check it out yourself. What suits one, another may hate. As it depends on what your needs are, what you enjoy doing. If you like a quiet life, then find a quiet small town on the coast or inland and enjoy it. If you want the busy life of a city there are many to choose from. If I were to live in a city, I would pick Sydney. I've lived there before, also Brisbane and Redcliff. The coast is beautiful but very busy with traffic, but that is from my perspective. If you come from a busying place in the UK or Eruope you might not think so. So again, base yourself somewhere, dont get too settled in until you check things out. The climate is important too. Some of us love the humidity, others the dry heat. So that might be a consideration depending on your health of likes and dislikes.

There are parts of Australia that do get a lot of rain, such as central Victoria. Some like that as it means the drought is breaking, others complain. If you are wanting to grow food etc, or farm, consider the rainful distirubtion before purchasing anything, as water can be expensive if you need to buy it. Having said all that cities are on mains water and most towns, but some are not. Another consideration. 

Prtoximity to schools etc is important for those of you with young families. The warm weather is great, but can be trying when you are working. Holidaying I've found is a different story, as it is what you want when you are relaxing. 

Australians are friendly, but like anywhere else they are unfriendly ones too. There are lots of expats in Australia.

I've also lived on the Gold Coast, only for just over a year. I loved the sandy white beaches, outdoor lifestyle, but for me it doesn have much of a community feeling. There wasnt much other than clubs and touristy type things to do. I didnt feel a sense of belonging but dont regret the experience. So I guess it comes down to everything is an experience and it brings the good with the bad. Life is good when the good outweights the bad. Good luck to everyone who is relcoating. Feel free to ask me anything. I'll help if I can. Paulline


----------



## bobtonnor (Jun 23, 2009)

*Where to live*

Hi John

I have been here nearly 12 years now and i have lived in Darwin, Cairns, all over in Sydney, Canberra, Bungendore (google earth that!) and i have finally settled down on the Mid North Coast of NSW and to be honest, living in Australia is just like the UK in certain ways, some places you dont like and some you do. I have never been to a place, gold coast and sunshine coast included where i could honestly say everyone was rude or obnoxious. Its really a matter of what your looking for, its not that hard to be far from wonderful beaches and great national parks anywhere down the east coast, but you need to know what your after work wise, where i live has 10% unemployment but thats ok because its got beaut surf! There are plenty of websites out there that will tell you what an area is like, and forums like this one. I wouldnt rush into a decision on where you should live, take your time (not as much as myself) after all its a big country.

Good luck


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Hi,
> We are looking to move from Devon uk to the Sunshine Coast, we have a trip organised for next year staying in Buderim to look at property schooling ect.
> 
> However, after reading some reviews im worried its not for us afterall.
> ...


Not true
Buderim is a beutifull. I am originally from Victoria but my father lives on the sunshine coast and has done for the last 20 years he is retired now being nearly 70, but he has never looked back after shifting there. People are freindly it is what you make of it and who you want to befreind.
I am sure you have been misinformed. Of course you will find miserable rude people but that can be found any where you move to.
Good luck on your move.


----------



## richie colton (Jun 14, 2009)

hi i came to be with my girlfriend whom i met in ireland while she was studying in university in galway, when she finished her masters her visa finished so she had to return to south africa, we were going to wait till we got oz visa but four months passed without seeing each other and it was too difficult so i came to south africa and we got married, at the moment im traveling and seeing the sights in this amazing country.


----------

